# Summer - Heart to Heart Prenatal Listening System!!!!!



## Mariposa

Hi everyone

I have just purchased this Summer Heart to Heart Prenatal Listening System (from Boots). I vowed myself that I would never buy anything like this as I panic easily and I was right. It doesnt work I can't hear anything.........worried now.

Although I have just read some reviews about it and a lot of people have said that they were disappointed with it. 

I wanted to buy something for reassurance as i can not feel baby properly at the moment.

Was wondering has anyone else ever bought this one and it failed or worked? and what is the best one to get?

xx


----------



## loopdido

Those ones say to use from 21 weeks as they are not as sensitive as other! If you could take it back i would and get an Angelsounds from Ebay - they are almost the same price and work from 14 weeks and time you are 20 weeks you can easily find and hear the heart with them.

i had the summer one when i had my DS as they didn't have anything that picked it up earlier in pregnancy than 20 odd weeks - It did work when i was further along, but I much prefer the angelsounds i got this pregnancy!


----------



## CharlieP

Hi - I don't have one of those...I assume its similar to my angel sounds fetal doppler...

How low are you putting the doppler? when I first started to listen to my baby's heart beat I found it really low down - like very close to my pubic bone...have you tried listening down there? Now I am 28 weeks it is just below my belly button but its taken all that time to get higher.

The other thing is that you need to move the doppler very fractionally otherwise you may miss the heartbeat.

I'm sure all is well. xx


----------



## Mariposa

The girl in the shop did say I could take it back....not cheap at £30. Think I might look into that Angelsounds one...sounds more promising.

I have turned it off and put it away now as I was getting obssessed. I'll have another go later and try it quite low down. 

How much is the Angelsounds one?

This Summer one is quite a big device so I could really only move it slightly anyway as its so big haha!!


----------



## Bunnipowder

My (ex) oh sister brought one and she was about 10 weeks behind me and she could not hear a thing so I tryed it to see if it did work and I couldnt hear a thing!! I was well past 30 weeks so it would of been easier to find Heartbeat but couldnt get a thing! It was useless!!! When she tryed to return it to mothercare they said it wasnt part of the refund policy I would of stood there and argued that it obv didnt work or was faulty as 2 pregnant women had no success with it, but I think she just kept it and wasted her money.


----------



## mrsmac

I have one and they are pants go and get your money back hun xxx I got mine as a gift so cant take it back and havnt got the money to buy another one xxxx


----------



## Mariposa

Do you think they will be ok about giving me my money back???
I know the girl said I could but I don't want to go in there and then they say "actually no you can't" 

I've just looked at reviews on the pink angelsounds and it looks amazing....everyone says good things about it and as early as 11 weeks in some cases.

Dont want to order it until I get my money back though. Dont want to end up spending £60!!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Summer doppler, clearly states when it should be used from. I dont think this 1 works any earlier. I got 1 at around 25weeks, i never had problem finding the HB, the design and way it lies on your bump is bad. 

Angelsound ive got only cost £15


----------



## Cattia

I had angelsounds but I have never been able to find the heartbeat with it. I tried for the first time at 14 weeks then again at about 18 and never had any luck. I got a HiBebe one in the end but to be honest I never really used it as it used to make me panic somuch when I could not find the HB straight away! I was lucky that I got kicks from 17 weeks and regularly from 18 so that kind of puts my mind at rest for the time being...


----------



## xmummyclairex

I bought the prenatal heart listening device before with my first child and detected baby's heartbeat at 16 weeks, I had to buy another one this pregnancy and I can honestly say its working and I am nearly 18 weeks. As it says on the box it depends on what body type you are, if you are of a thin build it will pick baby's heartbeat up early and easier of that if you were of a bigger build, everybody's body is different but I am glad with my purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thats the one I had hun and for me it was crap. I could never find his heartbeat and when I did it wasn't very clear etc. I would get you money back hun
xx


----------



## Saywhat

I bought a Lindham one over the Summer device and it was also a pile of shit. Took it straight back and haven't bothered with one since. The Angel Sounds one is meant to be good but to be honest i just waited to see the midwife at 16 weeks and after that had to be patient. Annoying i know!


----------



## November1984

That thing is horrible. I never could hear my baby's beat through it and ended up renting a doppler instead (with my first babe). I threw it away!


----------



## FLUMPY1984

i bought this hun and same as you cant hear a thing its rubbish and i was so angry about spending 30.00 on it as i could have spent it better. Ive heard angel sounds are much better. My boyfriends friend said that his girlfriend finally heard a heartbeat 2 weeks before she was due with the summer....its terrible isnt it xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

My Angelsound was £20 on ebay...works well, I can even hear babs moving and something it kicks at the doppler.

I've got quite a tum on me cos of being overweight forever, and the angelsound picks up the heartbeat pretty easily, although baby keeps moving away from it...constantly having to chase babs around.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do, if you plan to get your money back then I hope you can. If you haven't used it then I dont see why they wouldn't take it back.


----------



## ladykara

I have Summer, Its one of the cheapest ones out there and i was also a little worried, I managed to get heart beat on there last week, straight away too... They say its best for end of second and start of third tri. Dont expect the heart beat to be loud like the hospital one, i could hear the heatbeat but very faint, dont push down using your hands, use the belt and leave it there. Took me a while to work that out.


----------



## xLuciax

I bought one of those for my friend of 34 weeks pregnant they are really poor and not worth the Money she couldn't hear a thing and I read quite a lot of bad reviews on mothercare website I'm 10 +5 weeks and heard babys heartbeat already on angel sounds Doppler it's really good and only £17 on eBay really good for money


----------



## emmi26

ive got the lindam one cant hear a thing !!! wish id never bought the bloody thing !!! then again its not actually a doppler is it !!


----------



## apaton

i got the lindam 1 too, i was about to bin it and done one last try last night and it worked :cloud9: but im nearly 31 weeks so a bit pointless x


----------



## m2binnov

I wish I have found this site and read all the reviews on the Summer Heart to Heart before I bought this useless product. 
I am 23 weeks pregnant and every time I saw the midwife she found the HB very quickly so I was quite sure it will be very easy to use the Prenatal Listening System but all I could hear was the loud annoying noise when I was moving it arround and no heart beat at all. I was getting very stressed up and I kept trying it every hour for a whole day getting the same result.
I tried it on my chest to hear my own heart beat and you can hardly hear it.
I will take it back today hoping to get my money back or I will make a big fuss.
So to all of you out there thinking to get one DON'T waste your money.
I was thinking of trying the angelsounds as I read good reviews about it but I am not ready for another stressfull day if that doesn't work either so I will stick to the midwife app from now on.


----------



## MrsMama

I've heard nothing but bad reviews about that one, in fact one of my friends just this morning was asking me about my angelsounds as her summer one doesn't work and she's over 20 weeks!! 

I bought the pink angelsounds on amazon for £19, it came with free gel as well, it arrived when i was 12 weeks and 5 days and found the heartbeat as soon as I put it on my stomach!! its so easy to use and i cant be without it now!! and i can hear the baby kicking as well! its lovely and i haven't had a single problem with it x


----------



## miss_divine

I have both the Summer Prenatal Listening System and an Angelsounds. The Summer System is only a microphone and just amplifies noise, whereas the Angelsounds uses ultrasound. My parents bought me the Summer System, I used it and the interference deafened me and I read that it should only be used later on. I ordered an Angelsounds from Amazon and I've been listening to the heartbeat since I found it at 9 weeks. My advice, get rid of the Summer System, it will only make you worry more.
xx


----------



## mummy2be2012

i also have angelsounds, got it for 10 pound on ebay and picked up the heartbeat at 13 weeks. you hear all their little movements on it i love mine xx


----------

